# Letter from your horse :)



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

Made this video a while ago, hope you like it  It's like a horse writing a letter to his rider.


----------



## RememberPearl (Jul 21, 2013)

Is there a triple thumbs up button? That was excellent!!!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

That is amazing... and will be written on my fair stall this year with your permission? I will just write it out kinda like this:

Dear Rider,

regular writing
fancy pretty writing

regular
fancy pretty

etc.
etc.

regular: after all
fancy: I am your horse

And then I will write on the paper that I do not claim this letter.

Of course, I will not do it if you do not want me to, I will respect that completely!!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

awww that videos awesome  you're horse is adorableeeee too


----------



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you all so much!! It means so much to me 



amberly said:


> That is amazing... and will be written on my fair stall this year with your permission? I will just write it out kinda like this:
> 
> Dear Rider,
> 
> ...



And you can use it! Go for it  I didn't write it all by myself as I saw this once on one website that's why I wrote ''author unknown'' in the end


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Excellent job!!!:clap:


----------



## thoroughbreddd (Jul 11, 2013)

I love it!!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

wow! you got talent there girl! gave me goosebumps!


----------



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you all so much, it means the world to me


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, that was beautiful ;-; /loves


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

That was fantastic - is that your horse? How clever xx


----------



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

Reckyroo said:


> That was fantastic - is that your horse? How clever xx


Hi  Thank you so much! Yes, he's my horse  x


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

How long have you owned him?


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

wow, I am such a baby. I *always *cry when I watch things like these ****


----------



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

Zexious said:


> How long have you owned him?


Will be 4 years in 12th September, he was 3 years old 


xlionesss, thank you so much!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Haha, I'm the same way xlionesss xD!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

How do you start to train your horse to do things like that? A good relationship is the first thing, but what next?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You'll have to post more videos :>


----------



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

Reckyroo said:


> How do you start to train your horse to do things like that? A good relationship is the first thing, but what next?


Well the following step is probably starting by some small, quick and easy tricks, because you need to get your horse to understand what you want and reward him when he does something you want so that he's able to associate the reward with the exercise. You can use any rewards you want, some people prefer not to use treats, which is totally ok, you can reward by just cuddling, but of course horses prefer treats and you'll get more attention from him by using some of them.
Some small and easy tricks are smilling, jambette, hugging, kissing, picking up things, saying yes or no (although I do not really like this one) etc.
And it's important you break the exercise in small parts, for example, if you want him to pick up a whip the first step would be dropping his neck > reward, then dropping his neck and smell the whip > reward, then dropping his neck and playing with it with his mouth > reward and then dropping the neck, playing and grabbing it > rewards!
So this basically it, start small and end big  Leave the more complicated exercises when the horse is already focused on his ''job'' 
It takes time, dedication and patience. Took me one year and half for my horse to learn spanish walk, that was our first trick and I had no idea what I was doing ahah! Once my horse started to get the idea what I wanted things went very fast 
Best of luck!! 

Zexious, I have a youtube account if you want to check more videos there


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

So beautiful. It gave me goosebumps. <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

Barrelracingllamalover said:


> So beautiful. It gave me goosebumps. <3
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awww, thank you


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

That gave me goosebumps and tears. Great video .


----------



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

rideverystride said:


> That gave me goosebumps and tears. Great video .


woww, thank you so much :')


----------



## MyBoyFortune (Aug 1, 2013)

This is a very inspirational video  And you've got a gorgeous horse.


----------



## Reeltje (Jul 13, 2012)

I love it its amazing! <3


----------



## geeber (Sep 21, 2013)

Beautiful. I loved the music. Can you share what song you used and the artist? Horses and beautiful music always gives me shivers.


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

This is just beautiful, your horse is amazing and the music was absolutely perfect...one of my favourite videos I've seen in a long time actually.

(I watched it twice xD)


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

Love it ! Is it your own footage ?


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

LoveDressage said:


> Well the following step is probably starting by some small, quick and easy tricks, because you need to get your horse to understand what you want and reward him when he does something you want so that he's able to associate the reward with the exercise. You can use any rewards you want, some people prefer not to use treats, which is totally ok, you can reward by just cuddling, but of course horses prefer treats and you'll get more attention from him by using some of them.
> Some small and easy tricks are smilling, jambette, hugging, kissing, picking up things, saying yes or no (although I do not really like this one) etc.
> And it's important you break the exercise in small parts, for example, if you want him to pick up a whip the first step would be dropping his neck > reward, then dropping his neck and smell the whip > reward, then dropping his neck and playing with it with his mouth > reward and then dropping the neck, playing and grabbing it > rewards!
> So this basically it, start small and end big  Leave the more complicated exercises when the horse is already focused on his ''job''
> ...


Guess what i'll be doing this Autumn? :lol: I have a 6 month old foal (and mum too although she much prefers grazing) who is very inquisitive, follows you round, picks everything up in his mouth - mobile, coat, feed buckets, in fact anything you leave lying around - and just loves treats so i'm going to see just what he can achieve - something simple to start with for my sake as well as his - I think what you and your horse have done is just beautiful x


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I will def have to check out your channel! I will...probably cry more, but totes worth it! xD


----------



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you all so much! It really means the world to me  Yes, the footage is mine 
The song is called: DE Tune Salvation﻿ (Dirk Ehlert Epic Dramatic Magical Upliftin).
Thank you!


----------

